# Just Had A Panic Attack -- Need Some Reassurance



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

I had a panic attack yesterday, and up until that point I had been feeling a lot better. It seems like the panic attack sent me back into the worst of this condition, and now I'm back to having weird and quite disturbing thoughts about everything. Is this normal? Like I wonder a lot about life, humanity, if everything is as it seems, and today I even got scared for a long while that I was psychotic. I just need some reassurance that I'm only depersonalized, and not psychotic. Thanks guys.

Also, is there any good ways to prevent another panic attack from happening? It seems like the attack was started because my friends were talking about something to do with the different languages of the world and that seemed to get me thinking hard about life and everything and boom, panic attack.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 13, 2011)

im not a shrink and have only known about dp/dr for 2 weeks or so, ive been reading up on it like a maniac but i still can't say anything definitively....but it sounds a lot like dp, we obsess over existential thoughts a lot of the time. some times they end up freaking people out. plus you think you're going crazy, but chances are, you're not. Which is another fun part of this disorder.

i wouldn't worry about it if i were you, i know hearing that is like saying... you should grow wings... but it still needs to be said

hope that helps


----------



## ThoughtsUnorganized (Mar 10, 2011)

That sound's a lot like me. It's not even really the DP, whenever I have a panic attack, it seem's to set my brain back a spell...Just relax and practice grounding techniques (ie. put feet on floor and exhert energy through movements) close your eyes and let all of the thought's go in, and allow them to go out.


----------



## Zephar (Mar 1, 2011)

I had the same thing happen a couple weeks ago, I felt like it set me back majorly, next few days afterwords were constant anxiety. It's just a phase, it will pass. Just do what made it better before and you'll get back on track quicker then you'd think.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

iLoganRoss said:


> I had a panic attack yesterday, and up until that point I had been feeling a lot better. It seems like the panic attack sent me back into the worst of this condition, and now I'm back to having weird and quite disturbing thoughts about everything. Is this normal? Like I wonder a lot about life, humanity, if everything is as it seems, and today I even got scared for a long while that I was psychotic. I just need some reassurance that I'm only depersonalized, and not psychotic. Thanks guys.
> 
> Also, is there any good ways to prevent another panic attack from happening? It seems like the attack was started because my friends were talking about something to do with the different languages of the world and that seemed to get me thinking hard about life and everything and boom, panic attack.


Its DP, you're not psychotic. It sounds like you have a nervous and negative style of thought. I did too until recently. What will harm you? Worrying and obsessive thinking. Relax. You're basically fine. Just this DP thing, and worrying makes that worse!

The more positive and optimistic you can (genuinely) be the quicker you can come out of this. Its only your own trains of thought that might make you worse- but you DO have control over them. Find a safe and relaxing place and try to think of everything that has gien you a panic attack. Realise that it isnt so catastrophic after all. Realise you are incredibly sane (perhaps too 'sane' in a sense), not out of control, and allow yourself to enjoy your life!

People who rationally obsess about things, and then wory about their obsessing are not insane. But they just might be wasting precious moments of their life. Do something you enjoy! Laugh!


----------

